# Applying for GSM 175 VISA without spouse IELTS Score



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello All,

Can I lodge GSM 175 visa without submitting my spouse (secondary applicant) IELTS score now ? She is taking her IELTS test in one months time and I will be able to submit her score only after 1 month. Will this be okay ? Can I go ahead and lodge my VISA application or do I need to wait until I got her IELTS score ?

Regards,
Ujwol


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

ujwols said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can I lodge GSM 175 visa without submitting my spouse (secondary applicant) IELTS score now ? She is taking her IELTS test in one months time and I will be able to submit her score only after 1 month. Will this be okay ? Can I go ahead and lodge my VISA application or do I need to wait until I got her IELTS score ?
> 
> ...


Yes. You can lodge app without your spouse IELTS score. one of colleague had applied in 2008 and got visa grant email today. he said that the last document he uploaded to the system was his Wife's IELTS Score which was sometime in may or june 2011. he did his PCC and Med in feb or march.


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Are you claiming Partner Skills Points?

If you don't, I'm pretty sure there's no problem sending if after. Otherwise, I don't know.


----------



## rahulsingh (Dec 13, 2010)

Even though you are claiming partner skill marks u can submit her ielts score later(Before CO is assigned)
But in that case also (i am assuming that u are primary applicant) u should have ur ielts score ready with minimum 6 in each band. 
Hope it clarifies.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Artemisa said:


> Are you claiming Partner Skills Points?
> 
> If you don't, I'm pretty sure there's no problem sending if after. Otherwise, I don't know.



No I am not claiming partner skill points...


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

rahulsingh said:


> Even though you are claiming partner skill marks u can submit her ielts score later(Before CO is assigned)
> But in that case also (i am assuming that u are primary applicant) u should have ur ielts score ready with minimum 6 in each band.
> Hope it clarifies.


Yes I have my IELTS score ready with 7+ band in each module.. and I will get my wifey's IELTS score in next one-two months ..so I think I should go ahead and apply..


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Yes. You can lodge app without your spouse IELTS score. one of colleague had applied in 2008 and got visa grant email today. he said that the last document he uploaded to the system was his Wife's IELTS Score which was sometime in may or june 2011. he did his PCC and Med in feb or march.



Wow 3 years is a long wait... I hope its not because of the delayed submission of spouse IELTS score 

Thanks.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

ujwols said:


> Wow 3 years is a long wait... I hope its not because of the delayed submission of spouse IELTS score
> 
> Thanks.


yeah its almost 3 yrs as he had applied in Dec 2008 and no it wasn't delayed because of IELTS. thats why i will be applying through subclass 176. just 2 yrs commitment to a state and then you are a free bird. advantage is 1 level up priority, a little faster processing. disadvantage, u get stuck in a state so your job hunt gets limited to that state's boundary. but, this is perfect option for people like me who belong to SOL- Schedule 2 occupations.


----------



## rahulsingh (Dec 13, 2010)

ujwols said:


> No I am not claiming partner skill points...


Yes u can go ahead 
best wishes.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and if she does not want to take the ielts, she can skip it by providing proof she has done her studies in English medium. i know a lot of people who did that and are currently in Australia


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes it can be skipped, but you need to pay the second installment after the visa grant.
This is for the English tutoring and is mandatory. Better to give IELTS, it will cost less. Only Functional level is required which is band 4.5.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

F1 if you prove the secondary applicant has studied in english medium you do not have to pay the 2nd installment. all one needs is a letter from school/university/college stating the subjects were all taught in English


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

if you are not claiming any partner points then there is no need to provide your spouse's IELTS report at the moment. you can give that at a later stage also.



ujwols said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can I lodge GSM 175 visa without submitting my spouse (secondary applicant) IELTS score now ? She is taking her IELTS test in one months time and I will be able to submit her score only after 1 month. Will this be okay ? Can I go ahead and lodge my VISA application or do I need to wait until I got her IELTS score ?
> 
> ...


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ,

Just try filling this online form of 175.
Professionals and other Skilled Workers - Online Applications

may be it allows but you need pay extra $ 3000 + for secondary applicant who don't have 4.5 IELTS bands in each. I am not sure ..give it a try.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



ujwols said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can I lodge GSM 175 visa without submitting my spouse (secondary applicant) IELTS score now ? She is taking her IELTS test in one months time and I will be able to submit her score only after 1 month. Will this be okay ? Can I go ahead and lodge my VISA application or do I need to wait until I got her IELTS score ?
> 
> ...


----------



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> F1 if you prove the secondary applicant has studied in english medium you do not have to pay the 2nd installment. all one needs is a letter from school/university/college stating the subjects were all taught in English


Hi Anj,

From what I found in DIAC website(attached below) I also think IELTS is not mandatory if we provide other proofs. Do you know anyone who just provided proof for studies in English medium but didn't take IELTS and also didn't pay 2nd installment? 

I had already uploaded proofs for "medium of instruction" of my wife's schooling and graduation was English. Now I am not sure whether i have to push her to take IELTS now or not. My 176 VISA is currently in last stage of processing (i.e) PCC&Meds done and reports submitted


*English requirement for secondary applicant*
You must provide one of the following:

your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.

evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English

evidence that you have completed at least one year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English

evidence that you have completed one of the following at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English:
your primary education and at least three years of secondary education, or
at least five years of secondary education.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi kabilan

yes i know someone who is now in AU, all she did was get a letter from the univ and school saying all subjects were in english. all you can do is wait, if the CO asks for further proofs you wont have an option but to ask her to sit for ielts but if the CO asked fir meds everything has been cleared, they ask for other documents before asking for pcc and meds.


----------



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the quick clarification. I am very much relaxed now. Till now I was very much worried because $4000 is too much of an amount, that too just for a language course.

One more thing. Is the order of docs processing same across all type of applications or for some priority applications they will process things parallely also? For ex: Is there any case, wherein CO asked for PCC & Meds without clearing other document requirements?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

in most cases they ask fotr other docs first, pcc and meds come in the end


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> in most cases they ask fotr other docs first, pcc and meds come in the end


My wife has done her schooling (10+2) from Kendriya Vidyalaya (CBSE - New Delhi) in India.
If I submit a proof of English medium from her school will that be enough? She has done Graduation/Post-Graduation too, but the medium of instruction in college was not completely English (It was English + Hindi). So can I submit proof only for her School?

Thanks,
Melbourne


----------

